
Better Code. IDE plugins to help dev teams discuss, review, and understand code - nwrk
https://www.codestream.com/
======
nick_kline
Looks interesting. If someone uses you, can they export the side comments in a
usable way? Can they import them from another product? If they stop paying
you, what happens to the comments?

